# Where do you get parts for this?



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

The pop-up lifter says "Coventry brass works limited". The faucet was purchased from the now defunct "Expo Home Center". Anybody heard of it? Do you know who manufactured it or who might have cartridges?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

That name seems to ring a distant bell.....at any rate, that thing is butt-ugly.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

ok...so obviously my opinion of the faucet's design is irrelevant. taking that into consideration along with the customer's affinity for the thing and their desire to fix it...


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

HD owned expo


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

http://www.harringtonbrassworks.com/images/catalog/HBW 2011 Pricebook web.pdf


:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

are you sure that is not newport brass?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably china


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

*For what its worth...*

I cannot find the site that I used last time....Call American Standard. I needed a part and thought it was Eljer. They said any faucet older than 10 years the info was given to an online company. They probably have every stem that you could get. It is the best place to start if you do not have a plumbmasters catalog. The pics are to scale. You can even take pics beside a ruler and email them in and they can do some of the research for you.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> http://www.harringtonbrassworks.com/images/catalog/HBW%202011%20Pricebook%20web.pdf
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


I found this one and contacted Harrington. Not theirs. Even though it looks exactly like it.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

We have PM cat. I didn't take the faucet apart yet because the bonnet is part of the visible trim and I don't want to mar it. Anything like a nylon coated crescent wrench? That would be best.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Private label through Homer TLC, Inc. (Home Depot).

Mark


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Plumbersteve said:


> I found this one and contacted Harrington. Not theirs. Even though it looks exactly like it.



But they sell coventry parts don't they?...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> But they sell coventry parts don't they?...


I emailed a picture and told them what I was working with and they responded, "that's not out faucet". Sounded like a dead end to me.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't it look like rohl?


----------

